# How many FE's can you transfer?



## Gizmo100 (Sep 29, 2004)

I have 5 FE's just now and hoping to do the transfer on a natural cycle in the next 1-2 weeks.  On my permission form from hospital they say they will only transfer 2 and only 3 in special circumstances.  If 3 make the thaw I would like the three transferred.  I know I am probably worrying about something that wont happen but I am just getting prepared just in case.  

Can anyone advise if I am able to do this as they technically belong to me or is it up to the consultant?

Gizmo100


----------



## Midge69 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi Gizmo 

I had 3 frozen embryos and during our discussions with the consultant I was told that if we wanted to try FET all 3 would be thawed. However if all 3 made it then only 2 would be put back and the 3rd refrozen.

The only 'special circumstances' that I have come across here apply to women over 40 when 3 embryos can be transferred. I am under 40 which I guess is why 3 was not offered. 

In the end we just went for a fresh cycle, and fortunately for us that was a good decision as they tried to thaw the 3 that we had to add to the ones that we got on the fresh cycle and none of them survived. 

Midge


----------



## LisaM (Aug 25, 2003)

Gizmo, as I understand it they cannot legally transfer more than 2 embryos if you are under 40 and only a maximum of 3 if you're 40 or over. And as far as I'm aware once thawed they can't be refrozen for later use. I would have liked 3 frozen embryos put back in me today as they had an 8 cell and 2 x 6 cell embryos but as my 40th birthday is not for another 6 weeks I could only have 2 transferred and the rest were chucked. Shame but there you go.
LisaM


----------



## Gizmo100 (Sep 29, 2004)

Midge 69 and Lisa M

Thanks for your replies.

I thought that might be the case and just wanted to be prepared in case the situation happens.  This is the only time I wish I was 40! When I was having my first icsi my consultant told me he knew of a AC consultant that if he had his way would only put one embryo back in and was very against putting two back - I had to bite my tongue at this!!

I wish you all the best with your future treatment.

Gizmo100


----------



## 1Baby2Luv (Jun 17, 2005)

*Hi Ladies,
I live here in the States and I go for my FET in late September. I have 8 embies on ice, I will be thawing as many as 5, to see how many make the thaw. I am tranferring the best 3 or 4 embies. The RE doctors here allow you to choose how many you want to tranx....I had a failed IVF cycle with 2 tranxed......So this cycle I am goig to highten my chances. If I tranx 4 , and 3 take, I will probably do selective reduction of 1, [I feel that triplets would be a bit much for me and DH with no other children]which my RE has discussed with DH and I. Hope this Helps!*


----------

